# German Rams bred & I bought them 2 days ago at St Catherines Auction!



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*German Rams just bred & I bought them 2 days ago at St Catherines Auction!*

I bought 4 German Rams(Mikrogeophagus ramirezi) at the St Catherines Auction (lot 17F) on Sunday and I just noticed that 2 are fanning eggs on a piece of driftwood in my newest tank setup.

They're chasing away the other two Rams, 4 Marble Angels & 3 Spixi snails also purchased at St Cath Auction.

So did I buy a Breeding pair & 2 extras? I'm having so much luck with a lot of fish breeding at my house.

I bought a female Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Chipoka" 6weeks ago for my male of the same and 4 days later, BAM! Breeding and now 1" fry x40!

I have 4 broods of neolamprologus brichardi in my main tank!

Also I have included pics of the 20g tank(24"tall) that my new Rams bred in.

*I just set up this tank on Sunday after the auction! *

-I used the water from 2 different tanks in my tank room & 35% tap water & Prime
Filter from another tank
Black gravel over 20oz of Laterite
Driftwood with peacock & hanging moss
3 pieces of Dragon rock
Sword- Aponogeton ulvaceus
Blyxa aubertii 
Dwarf Hair Grass- Eleocharis parvula 
Glossostigma elatinoides

_*Ongelooflijk!*_ (Dutch) for Unbelievable!

_Love is in the air!_


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Scot,
Congrats on the spawning and your tank is coming along nicely. Has the wife noticed yet?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> Hi Scot,
> Congrats on the spawning and your tank is coming along nicely. Has the wife noticed yet?


Thanks. She knows! She noticed an empty wall in the tank room. It'll be filled soon.

Anyways, I'm taking her to St Jacobs on Sat afternoon for lunch and a play at the theatre there.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL are you going to the market too? Maybe next time take her before you go to an auction. ;-) Then you may not have to sneak it in. I used to bring in new tanks when hubby went snowmobiling for a weekend or week.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Pamelajo said:


> LOL are you going to the market too? Maybe next time take her before you go to an auction. ;-) Then you may not have to sneak it in. I used to bring in new tanks when hubby went snowmobiling for a weekend or week.


Thanks for the advise. You sound like a pro at this! we'll talk again and maybe you'll have more tips.

I'll post a pic of the finished tank when I get home from work


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Had a little practice! The most I ever had was 13 now I am down to 11.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

HAHAHA....Pam you sound like me! I do the same thing...I buy bigger tanks, I put them in the bathroom and when my hubby notices it, I just say Oh that is one of the older ones I emptied and it needs cleaning 

I too bought some of the Rams at St Caths, but most of mine are Electric Blue which I have wanted for a long time. Was going to bring them in from the US, but these were a bargain for sure, couldn't pass them up....got 8 of them and a Gold Ram male.

Im going to give them a tank to themselves with lots of spots to hide, but need to wait till after next weekend when some of the smaller tanks get moved out.

Does anyone KNOW who bred these as I would like to get some more if possible....I LOVE those bright blues.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> HAHAHA....Pam you sound like me! I do the same thing...I buy bigger tanks, I put them in the bathroom and when my hubby notices it, I just say Oh that is one of the older ones I emptied and it needs cleaning
> 
> I too bought some of the Rams at St Caths, but most of mine are Electric Blue which I have wanted for a long time. Was going to bring them in from the US, but these were a bargain for sure, couldn't pass them up....got 8 of them and a Gold Ram male.
> 
> ...


I got just one of the really blue Rams. If you find out who bred these let me know, cause I love these too.

The eggs got all eaten on the ones that bred. But I'm sure they'll try again!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Here is the finished 20g tall(24") tank*.

I love having an extra, well established filter full of bacteria going just incase I need to cycle a new tank quick.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I lost all of my Electric Blue Rams last week due to a heater malfunction...including my prize winning one 

I am going to be bringing in some from the US from a breeder down there, so if anyone wants any, let me know and I can increase my order....will be about 2 weeks till their here.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> I lost all of my Electric Blue Rams last week due to a heater malfunction...including my prize winning one
> 
> I am going to be bringing in some from the US from a breeder down there, so if anyone wants any, let me know and I can increase my order....will be about 2 weeks till their here.


Sorry to hear. Electric Blue Rams are beautiful.

My one EBR has very tiny or stunted pelvic fins. Is this normal? Otherwise he's healthy and gets along with the 3 German Rams. I got them altogether at the St Cath's auction.

How much for the EBRs you're getting?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

These EB rams are going to run approx $20 each by the time I get them here, due to the overnight expensive shipping....can't take a chance on a longer shipping as they are fragile and I don't want to lose any.

I will have about 20 of them, not all will be for sale, but have been guaranteed males and females in the package.


----------

